# Mighty Mouse de m..... !



## prof58 (15 Avril 2008)

Autant Apple fait des produits formidables, autant la souris d'apple n'est pas une réussite. Le seul gros problème est la molette qui finit par se bloquer et par ne plus pouvoir se débloquer. 
Si quelqu'un a un conseil pour la débloquer, je suis preneur.


----------



## meskh (15 Avril 2008)

je fais tourner la molette et puis ça se débloque tout seul comme c'est venu  sinon un coup de compresseur


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Avril 2008)

Effectivement il y a pas mal de poussière qui peut s'accumuler.

Le mieux est de prendre un compresseur est de soufflé, et si elle est garantie, direction SAV


----------



## Flexo (15 Avril 2008)

Une autre méthode qui marche bien pour moi: retourner la mighty mouse et faire rouler énergiquement la boule sur un chiffon.


----------



## babeuf (15 Avril 2008)

Une méthode qui a fonctionné pour moi : une vieille brosse à dents, je frotte énergiquement sur la boule, les poils pénètrent et ont débloqué la souris. C'était il y a six mois, et elle marche nickel.

Je crois qu'il y a déjà un fil qui traite de tout cela.

En ce qui me concerne, j'aurais bien du mal à revenir à une autre souris


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Avril 2008)

*Comment démonter la mighty mouse
*


----------



## r0m1 (15 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> *Comment démonter la mighty mouse
> *



A ne faire bien sûr que lorsque la garantie est passée car le fait de démonter la souris va avoir pour effet de faire sauter cette dite garantie  

Sinon de mon côté, frotter la souris à l'envers, la boule de défilement sur un chiffon comme l'a indiqué flexo fonctionne très bien


----------



## fredintosh (15 Avril 2008)

Ou bien simplement faire tourner la molette dans toutes les directions, tout en la maintenant assez fortement enfoncée. Ça suffit chez moi à la décrasser pour quelque temps.


----------



## thegreatfab (15 Avril 2008)

Je voudrai préciser que ce problème est présent chez d'autre souris.


----------



## prof58 (15 Avril 2008)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses. Je vais essayer les méthodes sans démontage et je vous donne des nouvelles.


----------



## prof58 (15 Avril 2008)

Bien. Voici donc le résultat de mes tentatives de réparation : d'abord,  pour monter et aller sur les côtés, la molette fonctionne bien mais pour descendre elle ne parvient pas à se débloquer. J'avoue ne plus savoir quoi faire. Elle n'est plus sous garantie mais je ne souhaite pas la démonter pour me retrouver avec encore plus de problèmes. 
Donc encore merci et si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneur.


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Avril 2008)

Tu as testé de la souffler ? Avec une "bombe d'air" ?


----------



## Anick88 (16 Avril 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ou bien simplement faire tourner la molette dans toutes les directions, tout en la maintenant assez fortement enfoncée. Ça suffit chez moi à la décrasser pour quelque temps.




Pour ma part,j'ai acheter une autre Mighty Mouse sans-fil et encore le même problème de bloquage,alors j'ai acheter une mini souris de portable windows a fil rétractable et plus de problème


----------



## iShin (16 Avril 2008)

Pour nettoyer la boule de la Mighty Mouse tu peux frotter la boule sur une feuille de papier.

_Moi j'ai changé de souris, ce qui m'a évité de refaire la déco de mon appart _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'à ces jours-ci, j'utilisais des lingettes pour lunettes. Mais je viens d'expérimenter une autre solution qui a l'air encore plus radicale : le produit de nettoyage iKlear avec lequel je nettoie mon iMac.


----------



## Rincevent78 (20 Avril 2008)

J'ai résolu mon problème : j'ai fait tomber ma mighty mouse par accident et elle a littéralement explosé :rateau: 

Je l'ai remonté, mais depuis, plus de boule du tout !!! J'ai donc repris une autre souris, mais pas mighty mouse ... une razer filaire : pratique pour les jeux, mais aussi agréable pour le travail de tous les jours


----------



## Numa24 (20 Avril 2008)

Moi j'ai essayer l'alcool a 90% sur un coton tige, tu frotte la boule et ça marche très bien ;-)


----------



## desertea (21 Avril 2008)

Après 3 échanges de ma MM par Apple (super le SAV, très rapide !!)
J'ai conservé la dernière dans son film plastique pour la revendre sur Ebay !! 

Car 3 souris en 6 mois c'est du grand n'importe quoi. D'autant que je suis très soigneux, et que cet "encrassement" n'était pas justifié !! 

Du coup, j'ai changé depuis pour une Razer Pro, et ça, c'est de la souris !!


----------



## macabee (11 Mai 2008)

les souris , c'est de la daube : radical pour flanquer un syndrome du canal carpien ! une track-ball c'est un peu mieux , puisque seuls les doigts bougent , mais le poignet reste en extension ce qui n'est pas top . Existe-t-il des touch pads pouvant remplacer la souris d'un clavier standard imac ?


----------



## macabee (11 Mai 2008)

les souris , c'est de la daube : radical pour flanquer un syndrome du canal carpien ! une track-ball c'est un peu mieux , puisque seuls les doigts bougent , mais le poignet reste en extension ce qui n'est pas top . Existe-t-il des touch pads pouvant remplacer la souris d'un clavier standard imac ?


----------



## macaddicted (12 Mai 2008)

la faire rouler sur un buvard et c'est comme neuf  

sur mon BBY il y a aussi une boule et pas de souci non plus


----------



## fgcom (16 Mai 2008)

prof58 a dit:


> Autant Apple fait des produits formidables, autant la souris d'apple n'est pas une réussite. Le seul gros problème est la molette qui finit par se bloquer et par ne plus pouvoir se débloquer.
> Si quelqu'un a un conseil pour la débloquer, je suis preneur.



Bonjour à tous,
pour ceux qui auraient rencontré des problèmes avec leur mighty (scroll HS dans un sens ou dans les deux sens ou les quatre !..., scroll capricieux, etc...) je vous fait part de mon expérience qui pourra peut-être en aider certains. J'ai 4 machines dans mon studio et autant de mighty et je vous assure que je n'ai pas envie de balancer 50 à chaque fois que ces capricieux mulots font des leurs...
Bref, j'ai essayé la méthode Apple (mort de rire car quand c'est encrassé, lève-toi de bonne heure pour la nettoyer à l'envers...) et décontenancé devant tant de résistance de la part d'un si petit rongeur têtu, j'ai cherché à la démonter pour la nettoyer (car qui a envie d'attendre 2 mois pour retrouver sa souris après un renvoi au SAV ??)...
J'ai suivi les conseils du site http://web.mac.com/karelgil/iWeb/Mac...MightyMFr.html qui préconise assez bien comment faire l'opération. On va dire que ça s'est bien passé avec un cutter, un couteau et un petit tournevis, et de la superglue à la fin. Une fois démontée, j'ai ôté la poussière qui encrassait le mécanisme sensible comme un récent switcher  et remonté l'engin, bête blanche lisse et merveille de technologie incroyablement marketinguée par l'ami SJ... Très bien jusque-là et je m'apprête à repasser de longues heures à bosser sur ma bécane...Sauf que oui mais non, car scroll toujours HS !   
Effectivement, il arrive parfois que l'accumulation de poussière fasse bouger les petites lames de métal qui entourent sur les côtés les petits roulements aimantés dans le mécanisme de la boule. J'ai re-démonté la souris et rapproché doucement avec une petite pince les lames de métal pour refavoriser le contact avec les roulements...remontage de la souris, et hop, miracle, tout est reparti comme au jour de sa naissance chez Apple Inc. en Californie... Euhhhh, en China, pardon...


----------



## Cyber666 (19 Mai 2008)

+1 pour le démontage de ce cher mulot

Je l'ai fait deux fois déjà et pour ma part j'utilise uniquement un tournevis pour faire "sauter" les caches plastiques. (je ne suis pas spécialement doué en travail minitieux)

J'ai cassé la première fois un petit piquot plastoc mais rien de méchant. C'est pas si compliqué que ça à démonter.

Enfin bon j'espère que pour la mighty 2 ils trouveront une solution à ce problème de poussière.


----------



## F118I4 (21 Mai 2008)

Cyber666 a dit:


> +1 pour le démontage de ce cher mulot
> J'ai cassé la première fois un petit piquot plastoc mais rien de méchant. C'est pas si compliqué que ça à démonter.


Lol je viens de casser des piquots du coup , elle est un peu morte.
Quelqu' un peu me dire si la Pro mouse d' Apple (vendu avec les G5 etc...)la génération d' avant la mighty mouse est mieux?
La Pro n' a pas de molette , c' est bien ça  ?
Parceque je suis chaud pour en acheter une d' occasion.


----------



## cameleone (21 Mai 2008)

Pas de molette, pas de clic droit (monobouton)... pour du pro, c'est du pro !   Et du solide, ça oui...


----------



## F118I4 (22 Mai 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Pas de molette, pas de clic droit (monobouton)... pour du pro, c'est du pro !   Et du solide, ça oui...


Merci  , quelqu' un a une souris a me conseiller pour mon iMac blanc?si possible une pas trop chère.


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> *Comment démonter la mighty mouse
> *



 Merci pour le lien ! 



fgcom a dit:


> ()
> J'ai suivi les conseils du site http://web.mac.com/karelgil/iWeb/Mac...MightyMFr.html qui préconise assez bien comment faire l'opération. _détails de la manip _ miracle, tout est reparti comme au jour de sa naissance chez Apple Inc. en Californie... Euhhhh, en China, pardon...



Et bien moi, j'ai utilisé la méthode *barbare* !

:afraid:

J'ai pris une pointe de compas que j'ai planté dans la MM. Et je l'ai délogé de son emplacement assez difficilement ! :hein:
Ensuite j'ai nettoyé, minutieusement, à l'alcool et coton tige l'intérieur de la bête.  
Et j'ai eu un mal de chien à la remettre dans son logement, cette fichue boule ! 

Pendant quelques jours j'ai senti le coup de pointe sous mon doigt ! 
Mais plus de problème quant au défilement !

Et voilà que depuis quelques temps, la boulette délire à nouveau !!!!

Alors je suis très content d'avoir une solution pour la démonter _proprement_ !

Merci GrInGoo 

Merci fgcom de raconter ce qui m'attend 



PS : elle date de 2005 cette MM


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2008)

Voilà j'ai suivi la procédure Comment démonter la mighty mouse à la lettre !






_Elle est comme neuve !!_

:love:




En même temps, cela ne me dérangeais pas trop ce problème de scroll, je dispose d'une tablette graphique avec un Touch Strip de chaque côté de la zone active. Au moins comme cela elle est propre de l'intérieur. Faudrait juste que je pense à me laver les mains avant de la manipuler


----------



## fgcom (22 Mai 2008)

Ok, cool pour toi ! Moi par contre, j'ai foutu de la super glue de partout autour du plastique même en étant minutieux... et en un instant c'est foutu   Alors gaffe au remontage/collage...


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2008)

fgcom a dit:


> Ok, cool pour toi ! Moi par contre, j'ai foutu de la super glue de partout autour du plastique même en étant minutieux... et en un instant c'est foutu   Alors gaffe au remontage/collage...



Pour ma part, j'ai d'abord gratté avec une lame de cutter les dix points de collage afin que les deux éléments soient à nouveau en parfait contact. Puis j'ai utilisé une colle pour plastiques. J'ai appliqué une goutte sur les dix points de la coque et positionné l'anneau. après une légère pression, elle a séché toute la nuit. 



_Comme neuve !_


----------



## Calor45 (22 Mai 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Merci  , quelqu' un a une souris a me conseiller pour mon iMac blanc?si possible une pas trop chère.



J'ai craqué à l'usure y'a 2 mois, marre de devoir nettoyer régulièrement cette foutue bille !
En plus de ça la mienne été ultra sensible et trés souvent j'avais Dashboard au lieu d'un clic gauche.

Remplacé par ceci : Razer Pro Solution
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/121718/

Verdict : ça fait beaucoup plus souris PC / Windows, elle glisse mieux que la mighty et les réglages sont nombreux.
Regret : On pert l'usage du scroll horizontal / diagonal

Au final je suis satisfait


----------



## F118I4 (22 Mai 2008)

Calor45 a dit:


> J'ai craqué à l'usure y'a 2 mois, marre de devoir nettoyer régulièrement cette foutue bille !
> En plus de ça la mienne été ultra sensible et trés souvent j'avais Dashboard au lieu d'un clic gauche.
> 
> Remplacé par ceci : Razer Pro Solution
> ...


Merci  mais j' ai pas accroché à cause de son look plus PC / Windows donc au final j' ai pris une Kensington le modèle SlimBlade Trackball (je l' avais vu sur l' Apple Store US)
Lien: http://store.apple.com/us/product/T.../mice_keyboards&mco=Njg3Nzcy&p=1&s=topSellers
J' espère que je serai pas déçu  .


----------



## juliengoestony (10 Juin 2008)

En tout cas ça désencrasse le patin circulaire alors peut-être aussi la boule.


----------



## Gallagher (12 Août 2008)

J'y vais de ma petite expérience...
Ce matin, après un an et quelques jours, la roulette de la mighty mouse refuse catégoriquement le déroulement vers le bas...
On sentait bien au toucher que ce n'était pas un petit caprice... ça ne marcherait plus. C'est con mais ça m'a rendu fou.

J'ai suivi l'excellent lien de ce topic et j'ai entrepris le démontage de la mighty...
Dans l'ensemble tout se passe pas trop mal même si j''y suis allé parfois un peu fort en cassant un petit morceau ou se trouvait un point de colle particulièrement récalcitrant.

Une fois le démontage achevé je me suis rendu compte que c'était plus que crade.

Je nettoie et je remonte l'engin. Mais au moment de l'utiliser... toujours pas possible de défiler vers le bas...
Je redémonte et je renettoie!

Je réessaye... Ça marche!!! Ça défile en bas et en haut parfaitement....
Sauf que, maintenant, le clic sur la molette ne veut plus répondre. Je refuse de réparer une option pour en perdre une autre...

Je redémonte!!!
Au final, la molette ne fonctionne plus du tout. Plus de clic, ni de haut, ni de bas. Plus rien. Je me retrouve avec une souris qui sait à peine cliquer.

J'ai fini la journée à la fnac pour en acheter une autre.
Finalement, je ne peux que être d'accord avec tous ceux qui là critiquent, mais je suis bien incapable de m'en passer de cette mighty mouse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2008)

Plutôt que de t'enquiquiner avec le démontage, nettoie la bille avec une lingette à lunettes. Ca marche très bien et tu ne risques pas de casser quoi que ce soit.


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2008)

J'ai définitivement abandonné la Mighty (?!) Mouse, au profit d'une *Logitech V470*.
Bluetooth, 3 boutons, technologie laser, compatible PC et Mac, zéro soucis pour le moment.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Lavons-nous les mains avant d'utiliser la MM.
Ne mangeons pas au-dessus du clavier.
Faisons une vraie pose déjeuner.
Lavons-nous les mains avant d'utiliser la MM.


----------



## hunjord (15 Août 2008)

Je vous comprends pas...3 souris en 6 mois pour le pire...cela fait deux ans que la mienne marche sans nettoyage ou quoi que ce soit...
Expliquez moi....on en fera part aux ingénieurs qualité d'Apple...


----------



## arrakiss (29 Décembre 2009)

Bon si ça peut interresser encore qqun qui n'est pas passé à la sourie tactile apple.

pour la mightymouse à boulette merdique encrassée.

J'ai une technique après avoir essayé toutes les autres sans réussite dans mon cas.

Je précise ma souris à 2 ans donc plus de garantie et j'ai pu rien à perdre avec elle à chaque fois que la roulette cale.

- mettre une bonne rasade de gel hydroalcoolique (qui sert à rien mais qui à permis à certain de faire fortune merci Roselyne B.) dans le creux de sa main.

- Retourner la souris et plonger le coté de la molette dedans (même pas peur, c'est ça ou elle reste ds un placard)

- effectuer des rotations énergique dans tous les sens.

- quand c'est bien imbibé (comme ton père...pardon :$)

- laisser la souris reposer sur le dos qques heures le temps que ça s'évapore.

Moi ça marche à tous les coups et elle tient plusieurs semaines comme ça.


----------



## kinox (29 Décembre 2009)

Il est vrai que dans la mighty Mouse, il y a beaucoup de fentes et donc plus de boutons, comme ils sont souvent non-cliqués, (la nuit où quand vous n'utilisez pas votre mouse), ces fentes s'encrassent très vite. C'est ce qu'Apple a tenté d'arrêter depuis la sortie de la Magic Mouse. C'est une plate-forme unique. Donc, le problème est résolu, pas d'encrassements. La seule fente se trouvant sur celle-ci est celle qui sépare l'unique surface cliquable de la souris elle-même. Même si elle s'encrasse beaucoup moins vite, Apple a decidé de vraiment éviter le problème : il fournit avec ses souris de belles boites dans lesquelles elles sont directement vendues. Elles sont très sobres et transparente, mais empêche la poussière de s'incruster. Donc la nuit, ou quand vous n'utilisez pas votre Mouse, vous pouvez la ranger dedans. Cela évite tous encrassements, et on se fait très vite à ce rangement.

Optez pour Magic Mouse, STYLE ET PRATICITé AU RENDEZ-VOUS ! Bonne journée


----------



## pickwick (29 Décembre 2009)

kinox a dit:


> Il est vrai que dans la mighty Mouse, il y a beaucoup de fentes et donc plus de boutons,
> 
> comme ils sont souvent non-cliqués, (la nuit où quand vous n'utilisez pas votre mouse), ces fentes s'encrassent très vite.
> 
> ...



La lecture de ce post m'a beaucoup amusé, c'est très imagé et à prendre au second degré et cela raconte une nuit d'amour, si si je vous jure !!!!


----------



## F118I4 (29 Décembre 2009)

Oui j' avais même pas remarqué, c' est vrai que c' est marrant.


----------



## guantanamera (22 Février 2010)

Plus après qu'avant

Depuis que j'ai démonté et nettoyé ma mighty mouse j'ai retrouvé toutes ses fonctionnalités et aussi un bruit permanent qui ressemble au chant des cigales

Sans le soleil cette musique est très désagréable:confused

Merci de votre aide si vous avez rencontré cette situation et pu la régler


----------



## arrakiss (22 Février 2010)

Moi je l'asperge une fois par semaine d'alcool domestique et elle roule nickel mnt.

Même pu de pitié, je lui met une trissote sous la boule, je laisse mijoter 10 minutes et deux trois tours de roulette et hop elle repart. Si un jour ça court circuite bah tant pis mais tant mieux lol.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Février 2010)

Pour ce qui me concerne cette souris n'est pas au point je l'ai changé 2 fois puis j'en ai eu marre et suis passé sur une souris concurrente !! (la dernière je l'ai tellement désossée que j'ai fini de la tuer !)


----------

